# Is instantcake needed if...



## TiVo_Fanatic (May 29, 2006)

Is instantcake needed if your using a stock drive and MFSLive to upgrade to a larger capacity drive in your TiVo. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

Instant cake is essentially the "Tivo image"(Tivo operating system and software) for a specific model of Tivo.

For a hard drive to work in a Tivo, the Tivo image must be on the hard drive.
This can be accomplished by copying from(backing up to pc) an intact image from a hard drive which was removed from the desired model of Tivo, and restoring to(copying onto) a blank hard drive with the pc. This is done using the winmfs program and procedures found at mfslive.org.

If you don't have the drive with the intact Tivo image, then Instant Cake will be required to put the image on the new blank hard drive. The Instant Cake CD is used to boot the pc and install the Tivo Image it contains onto the blank drive. The winmfs software is not needed when using Instant Cake.

So the short answer to your question depends on what you mean by "stock drive". If by stock drive, you mean a drive that was removed from a stock Tivo, then *Instant Cake is not needed when using software like winmfs* to restore an image to a new drive.


----------



## TiVo_Fanatic (May 29, 2006)

So with a stock TiVo drive, a new blank drive (store bought) and MFSLive, which I already have. Then I dont need instantcake right ?


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

TiVo_Fanatic said:


> So with a stock TiVo drive, a new blank drive (store bought) and MFSLive, which I already have. Then I dont need instantcake right ?


Correct, assuming the image on the "stock" drive is not corrupted beyond recovery.


----------



## TiVo_Fanatic (May 29, 2006)

Sweet & Thx... I always keep my stock drives just in case. Good thing is with every new TiVo you buy you get a new stock imaged drive heh.


----------



## lonewoolf47 (Nov 16, 2001)

What software image is downloaded?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

What Software? From where?


----------

